# How does Claire look for foundation doe



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

This is Claire over summer she is bred now due April 17 purebred French alpine
How does she look she is not in milk in pic but has very nice attachment and escushun (I know it's not spelled right)


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

There you go again making me wish I had that doe. I would like to see pics from the front and back. I do have a suggestion about her feet. Its not a fault on her feet, its about trimming. It looks like you need to take less off the heel and more off the toe. It was been described to me as give her high heels. When you take to much off her heels it gives her the appearance of having weak pasterns which I don't think she has. But gosh She is such a nice doe. She has great long boned patterned, she blends nice everywhere that I can see. She doesn't look narrow from the side but I would love to see front and back, actually I am one of those people that loves to see an animal in motion as opposed to set up. I like to she how she moves her body and how her parts work together. I bet you are excited to see her freshen.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Very much so funny u mention feet I just started a thread about corrective hoof trimming..... Said they were out of shape from not knowing what I was doing






this is her in her winter coat and 2.5 mo bred


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

her top view I will get others later


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/home

This is my favorite hoof trimming video


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hold on let me try again


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Still learning the ins and out of my tablet


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

How old is she?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

2 in pic 3 in march


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

For her age, I'd like to see her have a lot more depth, but she should get a bit more as she matures more. Besides that she is a very very nice doe.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well that's my fault .... Was totally new when I got her she had wether with her ...... Didn't feed her enough and thought wether was weened..... Any who I practically starved her to death 
Buuuut once I discovers that I am an idiot been poorim the feed to her since.... Never hungry. And has grown a ton since particularly in the last 5 mo. Thank heavens!






and not just in hair!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I want that doe!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

We just love her .... She is a doll most of the time she kinda cranky when preg


----------

